# Army Cadet Radio's for FTX's



## david124124 (27 Nov 2005)

What I've noticed over the three years of Army cadets I've had, is that slowly more corps. are switching to the GMRS (2way) civi radios that you can pick up at any Canadian Tire.I would be able to see from the supply's point of view that their ALOT cheaper to buy,maintain and have batteries(AA's) for instead of the PRC-25 (The Radio you carry on your back)that's from the mid 60's.They may be aging,but when you start taking away every thing Army,and with history,all you have is scouts.Every time I saw one of those on a cadets back, not only did i think they were cool,but i noticed radio procedure was taken much more seriously,it was the image they had,the image of army.
Has every corps. for their FTX's, switched to the Trusty and economicaly smart Motorola,and done away with the historical and robust PRC-25's?


----------



## Black Watch (27 Nov 2005)

I agree...I believe that old army kit (combats, webbings and AN-PRC 25) should be handed over to cadets. First, it would help to prevent army stuff to end in civilian hands that wear/desrtoy it...


----------



## david124124 (27 Nov 2005)

I'd rather use a military oriented object than something everyone else can use...army cadets is supposed to have an army tint to its training, so you use what  at least what an army has or is currently using.If corps. numbers start to drop its because of everything is becoming generalized, and easy.


----------



## TCBF (27 Nov 2005)

A few years back, i contacted a Cadet supply org in Edmonton, asking them if they wanted the last of our 77 set batteries.  There was little interest shown.  If the decade-plus 6 billion dollar-plus TCCCS program managed to unfold and remove the 77 set from Cadet service without any of the superannuated has-beens even noticing, then we have a bigger problem than appears.  Some adults on the Cadet movement side should have seen this coming YEARS ago.

Tom


----------



## Conquistador (27 Nov 2005)

I don't see it like that. If the army hands us down their old worn down gear, that's all it is, worn down gear. I'd much rather carry a new Motorolla that I can slip into my pocket, it's just more practical. I don't see little things like that taking away from the "army image" of cadets. If they took away big things, like the survival training, sleeping in hooches, or training with our affiliated unit, then I would agree that we're losing the image, but a radio...  :


----------



## TCBF (27 Nov 2005)

I agree.

My post was oriented towards those who bemoan the fact that Cadets did not automatically inherit the 77s (a better radio in most respects than that which replaced it in the man-pack roll).

Tom


----------



## Cpl.Banks (27 Nov 2005)

I don't know about you guys but when we go on FTX, say to Connaught we head into the supply and they issue us with Motorola's. The reason being I suppose is that if ever we ran into serious trouble we would be able to contact Range control without having to worry about the reliability of the old 77's. Battery replacement, maintenance etc... its a radio, last time I checked scouts don't even use radio's. 

My 2 cents
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Burrows (28 Nov 2005)

1) No more references to cubs, scouts, girlguides, etc.

In my opinion all it adds is something more for someone to carry, but as someone said it may be taken more seriously by the cadets.  I don't see why the type of radio they carry should affect the way its taken.  Oh well, its cadets.


----------



## KueflerVictor (28 Nov 2005)

Well cadets seems to becoming more able to suit the people who join instead of challenging them.
its getting out of hand.  My corps has pics from back in the day when they went on FTXs with rifles and radios and when combats were a mandatory dress for an FTX, and no matter how cold it was you would still sleep in a an arctic tent or a hooch.  i feel that there is more to be learned that way than there is now.  

Personal opinion though


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (28 Nov 2005)

I love the small black radios, and they clip onto my gear perfectly, I never minded the big old ones but they can get annoying esp when climbing cliffs and hills.  And my squadron always sleeps outside in houches or artic tents for the senior cadets at least, I always made sure of that.  Very rarely did cadets sleep in cabins at all.


----------



## chrisf (28 Nov 2005)

I've always had a little hope that maybe the army had their 77 sets stashed away somewhere for an eventual triumphant return, to at least replace the 522 man packs, they'd be much simpler for any non-secure man-pack roles...

As to use by cadets, a rather silly idea, much more expensive to maintain and use then motorala radios.


----------



## redleafjumper (28 Nov 2005)

Several years ago, my cadet corps ran a radio procedure weekend using our AN/PRC 25 sets.   We set up a wargame, loosely based on the World War II operations around the Scheldt   We gave senior cadets "command" of various forces at different levels and assigned a radio operator to them.   We created a simple net to handle the radio traffic and orders for both sides and spent the entire weekend going through the wargame.   A hand-held FRS radio would work very well for this sort of scenario provided that people realized that radio procedure was important and needed to be taken seriously. 

At the end of the exercise all participants had   learned a great deal about communications. The overall commanders were kept isolated from the actual board and relied completely on the reports and orders transmitted by radio to make their decisions.   At break, they were permitted to examine the board to see what was actually going on.   Funny how what had happened differed from the radio reports!   It was a great training tool and I commend it to anyone looking for a good radio exercise.   It really sharpened the voice procedure.

Something else to consider is to get some training from local amateur radio operators and get cadets certified as amateur basic or even advanced.   A good ticket and a valuable skill.  

(modified to correct typos)


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Nov 2005)

I have to agree, the new radios are far better then the old ones. If your afraid of losing the "Army Image" just paint em olive drab  :dontpanic:


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (29 Nov 2005)

I always wanted to take my amature radio license, I actually know some people up in Que that took it.  It is one of those things I still mean to do, but alot of kids out there don't have the interest or patience to study for an exam like that.  I was thinking about bringing it into my squadron but there wasn't enough interest.  

                    Gubb


----------



## Black Watch (30 Nov 2005)

Gubb said:
			
		

> I always wanted to take my amature radio license, I actually know some people up in Que that took it.   It is one of those things I still mean to do, but alot of kids out there don't have the interest or patience to study for an exam like that.   I was thinking about bringing it into my squadron but there wasn't enough interest.
> 
> Gubb


to dad, beacuse your idea is good...


----------



## ryanmann356 (1 Dec 2005)

I think radios should only be given to cadets with radio procedure training.  A few months ago some of my cadets did a security patrol for a market.  They were given civi radios but would yell into them "you over there you YOU!"  :  I think they should put the ARMY back in army cadets, but I can see the logistical advantages to using civi radios, but whether its a civi radio or surplus, they should be given to kids with the proper training on the use of whichever radio you use, just as long as its not those new cell phone walkie talkies, those are just annoying  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (1 Dec 2005)

the words "Cadets" and "radio" caught my eye.

A few weeks ago, I issued out 12 radios, complete, and 2 masts, complete, with all EIS to the local Cadet corps for their exercise. We were approached by their staff, and we complied happily. You wanna play with Army stuff, get your staff to talk to the Army guys. We always try to help out.


----------



## Bean (1 Dec 2005)

Paracowboy is 100% right, we often ask the local unit for the equipment and they have been more than happy to assist, and often provide instructors as well so the cadets get taught by people who have used the kit and Radio procedure in an operational environment.  Its all relationship building between the CIC staff and the affiliated unit.


----------



## Black Watch (1 Dec 2005)

Back when I was in cadets, we  were training in th BW armoury and cadtes over 14 could be trained on C7 and even peopole over 17 coud fire c9, plus our falg party always had C7 with bayonets


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Dec 2005)

paracowboy, are there any special admin requirements to signing it out because of the crypto?

also, radio procedure is radio procedure, whether it's a Motorolla or PRC. It just has to be taught and enforced.

LFCA bought 10 motorollas for each PRes unit in the province, for admin tasks, so it's not just Cadets who use them  ;D


----------



## redleafjumper (2 Dec 2005)

The opening up of the FRS (Family Radio Service) band for general use was really good use of those frequencies.   This gave the average citizen the low-cost use of basic frequencies with good transmission and reception.   There is even a tone coding option to help provide a little more privacy (not that any transmission on these can be considered private).   Mike R23A is right - victor papa is victor papa.   These are great radios for training for all the reasons stated.   They are light, reliable, the batteries don't weigh much and they work.   The one down side is that people tend to think of them as walkie-talkies which they most definitely are not.   The old walkie-talkie worked in a a frequency band that offered very limited range.   The range on the FRS radios is much further, though still basically line of sight, they do provide some ability to bounce signals.


(edited to correct dumb mistake)


----------



## KueflerVictor (2 Dec 2005)

OH


----------



## D-n-A (2 Dec 2005)

ryanmann356 said:
			
		

> A few months ago some of my cadets did a security patrol for a market.



Any more info on this?


----------



## ryanmann356 (2 Dec 2005)

Pretty much.  We didnt direct traffic but walked around the market to make sure everything was going smoothely.  If someone attempted to take something we were instructed to inform the actual secuirty guard.  If one of the booths needed help with moving items or equipment etc we were there to help, but for "security" we were pretty much just a few extra sets of eyes.  BTW no one tried to take anything the most exciting part of the day was when I had to help move a tank of propane  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (4 Dec 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> paracowboy, are there any special admin requirements to signing it out because of the crypto?


well, not if there's no crypto loaded in them.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Whoa... someone in the military who's friendly with cadets?!


well, not anymore.  :


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Dec 2005)

Thats not fair.  At my corps we have had alot of military personnel help us with our training.  They were hardcore but they helped us because they cared about us.  The same goes for CSTCs as well.  All of those reg/reserve force members wouldnt be there if they didnt care about the kids.


----------



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2005)

I doubt they even make the old PRC's anymore.  So when they break where do we get new ones.  I don't like the little Motorola's either.  They quite often like to quit working.  But when there's nothing else you have to make do with what you have available to you.


----------

